# New Photography Webs



## phosty (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup: A new Photography Webs is up and running. 
Visit: Phosty - all about photography. 
Review photographs, publish articles, meet other photographers.


----------



## phosty (Jun 11, 2009)

phosty said:


> :thumbup: A new Photography Webs is up and running.
> Visit: Phosty - all about photography.
> Review photographs, publish articles, meet other photographers.


 
BTW,
I will be happy to get your feedback.


----------



## phosty (Jun 26, 2009)

New design, added support for OpenId and added forums.
Your feedbacks are most welcomed.

Phosty


----------

